# Réutilisation lecteur CD interne pour mac mini



## titeuf86 (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour

Voila je vais acheter un mac mini prochainement et j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour réutiliser un lecteur CD interne que j'ai sur un vieux PC.
Que faut-il acheter? Un boitier?

Merci de votre aide par avance


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,



titeuf86 a dit:


> Un boitier?



Cela me paraît être un préalable important. A connecter en USB au Mac mini. 

Après voir quand même si les 2 sont  compatibles entre eux. Cela devrait normalement être le cas.


----------



## titeuf86 (23 Avril 2013)

Comment savoir si c'est compatible?

J'ai vu qu'il existe des adaptateurs SATA/USB est ce que ça serait suffisant pour le brancher?


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

titeuf86 a dit:


> Comment savoir si c'est compatible?



Je voulais dire par compatibilité que si ton lecteur CD est trop ancien, peut-être que le Mac mini, plus récent, pourrait ne pas le "reconnaître". Mais normalement, avec le lecteur CD dans un boîtier externe et à moins que ton lecteur ne remonte à la préhistoire informatique, cela devrait aller sans soucis 

Il existe également des graveurs DVD (et donc de CD) externes actuellement parfaitement compatibles.

En parlant de lecteur CD externe, voilà un post qui pourrait te donner d'autres infos (mais là le lecteur n'est pas issu de la récupération).


----------



## edd72 (23 Avril 2013)

Perso, j'utilise des lecteurs/graveurs CD/DVD (j'en ai un stock) IDE branchés sur mon MBP avec un bête câble IDE-USB






Ca fonctionne sans problème. Et certains de ces graveurs datent de 2003 (genre du graveur CD LiteOn 48x)...

Donc, je ne pense pas que tu rencontres de problème de compatibilité.


(pourquoi je fais ça? parce que j'ai été amené à récupérer pas mal de données depuis des CD/DVD, du coup je parallélise avec le lecteur interne)


----------

